

Amazon.com's feel-good free shipping comes at a cost - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/10/23/surprise-amazon-com-free-prime-showshipping-isnt-really-free

======
anthonyrubin
"Amazon's shipping rates page lists two-day shipping for books and video games
(my most common purchases) for $1.99 per item or $9.99 per shipment."

That is $9.99 per shipment _plus_ $1.99 per item.

